# rhinestones to flip flops



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

I have some samples arriving any day now but am not sure that the HotFix rhinestones that I have will attach to the "non-porous" rubber of the thongs.
Can anyone point me in the right direction on how to attach these correctly?
I don't have non-hotfix rhinestones only HFix.

thanks fellow rhinestoners


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You have to hand set these with a hand held rhinestone setter,


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey, thanks Roger.

You've been busy by the looks of it .... you answered another post I piped in on!

I have a hand held thingy as well as my heat press, so that's all good.

Someone told me that the HotFix glue wouldn't stick to the rubber. 

Does the "one by one" application with the hand held applicator somehow change things?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

All you have to to is test it, I have done coffee mugs before


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have not done rubber thongs, but have done tennis shoes,both cloth and plastic


----------



## donna truman (Mar 18, 2007)

Hi Charles

Did you use HotFix? Did you do them with the "hand help" applicator?

Did you give them a tough time testing to see whether they'd dislodge or not??


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have done the rhinestones on tennis shoes with two hand held devices. One was the hot fix vacuum machine which uses ultrasonic (I think) to activate the glue. The other was a device a step above the Bedazzler. It is a cross between the Bedazzler and solder gun!...it uses vacuum to hold the stone and the tip is always hot and touch and hold on the item...interesting concept but not sure it will find a market in US because of shipping/customs from Germany. that might price it out of the market it is best for. It would not be great for any type of production, but okay for limited uses.

Neither method showed signs of dislodging.....so far!


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

This sounds like a good idea. Let me know how it turns out.


----------

